# Questions to ask re/ music



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

EdwardBast said:


> My personal preference would be something along these lines: Start with a less tendentious thread title, something like "Sibelius' Unique Symphonic Voice." Then a bit of amplification would be nice, like: "I can always tell the music of Sibelius when I hear it, and even though I have loved his music for years, I'm not sure I can describe his unique sound or what defines it. Is it the way he uses the orchestra? Is it his melodies? Is it the way he varies and develops his themes? Is it related to his nationality? Is it really unique or am I just missing other composers with a similar sound? Your help in exploring any of the questions would be appreciated, especially if you can give links to illustrate your thoughts."


----------

